# Roofing design software



## london

What would you recommend ? Something easy to use , CAD based , etc


----------



## Ed the Roofer

*RoofScape Online - Software that Works!*


*AppliCad's answer to the Global Financial Crisis:
RoofScape is now available for your use, for FREE!*





Click here to view a short video clip about the usual way to use your RoofScape program to model 3D roofs. 

Please visit our parent company web site Here we have details of the world renowned AppliCad program *Roof Wizard* and a bunch of instructive video clips. *"Learn how to get more from AppliCad software"* 

Download and use RoofScape for FREE! Register to access, then log on and retrieve your quotations. "Use it for all your estimates for FREE!" Trouble Downloading RoofScape? Your Windows security and privacy settings may prevent the download and install. Click here to learn how to fix it. 
Welcome to AppliCad's online roof estimating system, *RoofScape *- the system that allows you to operate remotely and online. Prepare and access your take-off and quotation from anywhere in the world where you have an internet connection - from a client's office or from your truck! The *RoofScape* software is a result of AppliCad's 'top down' development strategy that delivers the world's most powerful 3D roof modelling tools. It allows you to prepare estimates for any roofing material that can be quantified by area or length.
*Use the simple steps below to start generating your
own roof estimates quickly and accurately NOW!*







This is the link to their free version of the software.

*Use the RoofScape advanced roof modelling software to create your own unique designs - Examples*

The most advanced roof modelling tools available in the world today. Model the most complex roof geometry and check the areas and lengths - instantly, automatically.

http://roofestimating.com/

Ed









.


----------



## tani

CAD (computer aided design) software allows engineers and architects to design three dimensional virtual building models on a computer. The design can be rotated and examined from all angles and the software is less expensive than building actual models. CAD programs can also provide specifications to insure that roof truss designs will perform as expected.


----------



## london

Thanks ED

Why is it free? There must be a catch as it looks like a good software.


----------



## seoforu

I would suggest go with roof genius.It allows you to calculate and track estimates and materials.

roofing company Newnan GA | Columbus roofing and repairs


----------



## Ed the Roofer

london said:


> Thanks ED
> 
> Why is it free? There must be a catch as it looks like a good software.


That basic edition is very worthwhile, especially for Free. 

I suspect that they want the roofers who use the free version to get to like their company and upgrade to the premium pay-based products.

Ed


----------



## JWRoofing

Thanks Ed,

I am going to test out roofscape, but the link for roof genius seems to be redirecting to to know where.

JW
_______________
JW Roofing
Roof Restoration - Miami Roofing


----------



## london

Ed the Roofer said:


> That basic edition is very worthwhile, especially for Free.
> 
> I suspect that they want the roofers who use the free version to get to like their company and upgrade to the premium pay-based products.
> 
> Ed


it makes sense


----------



## raysmith

I am the owner of AppliCad - I joined the forum to respond to a question that was posted regarding the fact that we allow RoofScape to be used for free (doesn't seem to make commercial sense does it?). 

We launched the website Roofestimating.com back in 2008 at the height of the Global Financial Crisis. We just didn't want to allow ourselves to be dragged down by what was going on so we figured that we should do something positive. That was what we came up with - a very, very good program for roofers, for free! 

And no, there is no rub. Use it, make money with it - with our compliments. We get some of your details when you register so we can contact you and find out what you're doing with our software and whether we can be of service at a higher level. That's about all. This information is used exclusively by AppliCad and not shared with anyone else for any reason.

Since we launched it, over 5000 roofers have downloaded our RoofScape software from 127 countries. Some amazing jobs have been completed using the RoofScape program and a significant number of roofers have subsequently contacted us to learn about our full function programs for detailed material lists and custom client proposals.

It works for AppliCad and hopefully it works for you.

Enjoy!


----------



## AnyMonkey

Google sketchup is a pretty awsome free 3d program... takes a bit to learn but plenty of how-to videos on the web. Hi Ray, I have spoken with you before about applicad a few years ago. Making my own program now... if only the programmers can get a few more bugs out its all set to go.


----------



## raysmith

Good luck with that. There's apples and other fruit. Must be careful not to get them confused.


----------



## kcroofing

I have heard of RoofScape before, but never tried it. But I think I'm going to give it a shot. Thanks for bringing this thread back up.


----------

